# الفرق بين الدفع الامامي والدفع الخلفي



## محمد حسن نصر (31 أغسطس 2007)

الفرق بين الدفع الامامي والدفع الخلفي 

نبدأ 

اولا:الدفع الامامي؟؟ 

ايجابيات الدفع الامامي؟؟ 

1/ انه انشط في الاندفاع من سيارات الدفع الخلفي وذلك لقرب المحرك وناقل الحركه من قوه الدفع.وايضا من القوانين الفيزيائيه ان السحب للامام اسهل من الدفع للامام..ولهذا دائما نجد الدفع الامامي اسرع من الخلفي. 
2/ اقتصادي اكثر بالوقود بحكم قرب قوه الدفع من المحرك. 

سلبيات الدفع الامامي؟؟ 

1/ يعتمد الدفع الامامي على الاجراء العكوس وهذا عيبه الكبير و(العكس)هو:عباره عن عمود يخرج من ناقل الحركه الى الاطارات ليقوم بعمليه الدفع بمفصلين بحيث يسمحان للاطارات الاماميه بالتحرك يمينا ويسارا (في المنعطفات)وايضا فوق وتحت في المطبات.. 
وعيب العكوس انها سريعه العطل وذلك لان كل مفصل موجود بالعكس تم تغطيته بربله وبداخلها شحم(زيت) فمتى ما ثقبت سقط الشحم من الربله.. 
2/ صعوبه توجيهه عند الانطلاق بسرعه بعكس الدفع الخلفي وذلك لانها تنطلق من الامام ومع قوه الدفع تتمايل الاطارات يمينا ويسارا. 
3/ غلاء صيانته وذلك لان المحرك والعكوس وناقل الحركه كلها في الامام ولذلك يعتبر عائقا كبيرا متى ما حصل شي ما لانه في حاله الصيانه يحتاج الميكانيكي الى انزال المحرك وهذا بحد ذاته مكلف. 
4/ عدم اتزان سيارات الدفع الامامي لان ثقل السياره كله بالامام فعندما تنعطف انعطافا قويا تحذف السياره من ثقلها الامامي ويصعب عليك التوقف بها بعكس الخلفي حيث يكون وزن السياره متقارب بين الامام والخلف. 
5/ لاتستطيع التطعيس بالدفع الامامي لان الدفع الامامي لا يستطيع تحمل الرمال والمطبات لسهوله تحطمه بعكس الدفع الخلفي . 

ثانيا:الدفع الخلفي؟؟ 

ايجابيات الدفع الخلفي؟؟ 

ينقسم الى قسمين هما(الدفرنس)وهو يكون في السيارات الامريكيه خاصه و 4x4 والبيك اب والشاحنات. 
اما الاخر فهو (الفريول)وهو مستخدم في اغلب السيارات الفخمه مثل مرسيدس و BMW واودي ولكزس وغيرها وقس على ذلك. 
1/ صيانته قليله الثمن مقارنه بالدفع الامامي. 
2/ انه متزن وثابت مقارنه بالدفع الامامي وخاصه على الطرق الطويله. 
3/ اقوى من الدفع الامامي في التحمل واقل اعطالا وخاصه الدفرنس حيث يستحيل ان ترى سياره نقل ليست دفرنس وكذلك اقوى من الدفع الامامي في التطعيس وفي الطرق الصحراويه. 
4/ الفريول>>>هو اكثر راحه وثبات من الدفرنس والدفع الامامي ولذلك اغلب السيارات الفخمه ان لم يكن جميعها تستخدم الفريول. 

سلبيات الدفع الخلفي؟؟؟ 

1/ اكبر عيوبه هو ضعف عزم السياره مقارنه بالامامي ولكن يكاد يكون هذا العيب معدوم وذلك مع وجود المحركات القويه والمتطوره التي نشاهدها الان. 
2/ ثقل السياره وخاصه الدفرنس منها كسيارات النقل و SUPERBAN و JEEP وغيرها. 
3/ من عيوب الدفرنس انه غير مريح وغير ثابت مقارنه بالفريول.. 

النصيحه:-

يجب ان نقف اعزائي ونقول ان الدفع الخلفي افضل من الامامي بمئات الاشواط وكلما ما ابتعدت عنه كان افضل.. 
وذلك لان الدفع الخلفي اكثر ثباته وتماسكا وراحه وهذا هو الهدف الاساسي من السيارات ككل وهو (الامان ) 
ولكن يجب ان اقول لكم اعزائي ان الشركات التي تعتمد الدفع الامامي في سياراتها هي في تطور وتقدم مستمر



منقول


----------



## gabr (31 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر اليك علي الموضوع الرائع و المفيد


----------



## ميكانيكا انتاج (31 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جميل ومفيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmalwany (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Reliability (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## سبع الليل (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الله ينور عليك زي مانورت لما في هذه المعلومة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Amr (1 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع جدا يا أخى الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد 2007 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
شرح جميل ومفيد


----------



## y_n_diab (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شرح جميل ومفيد


----------



## غسان التكريتي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## احمد مؤنس (3 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## lord of revenge (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بالفعل موضوع جميل ومفيد
شكرا على نقل المعلومة 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## merohussein (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الجميل
if we do ................ we will find


----------



## proeng86 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sponsor (8 سبتمبر 2007)

لغويا لايجوز أن نقول دفع أمامي وإنما نقول جر أمامي 

لزم التنوية وأشكرك على معلوماتك


----------



## gmotor (9 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل تشكر.......


----------



## معتصم111 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزوميكو (10 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اختصاصي سيارات واشكرك. حيدر الوائلي


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر اليك علي الموضوع الرائع......ممكن سوال يعنى ايه(الدفرنس)و(الفريول)


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

[/center][/IMG]


----------



## sho7ta2003 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

انا مهندس مدنى ولكن الموضوع ده مفيد لاى حد ( مشكوووور يا باشا)


----------



## يوسف جابر (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mr ali ali (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جدا
مشكوووووووور يا أخي


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اسباب قلة كفاءة الفرامل
الاسباب التى تؤدي لقلة كفاءة واداء الفرامل 
عدم عمل الصيانة الدورية للمنظومة ككل كل 6 شهور او اكثر حسب استعمال السيارة . 
عدم اعتماد القطع الاصلية عند صيانة الفرامل بغاية ان القطع الغير اصلية ثمنها زهييد ولكن هذا الثمن مقابل حياتك وحياة من تحب اهمال الفرامل عند حدوث عطل فيها . 
العنف في استعمال الفرامل و تكرار استعمالها دون سبب . 
تحميل السيارة زيادة على طاقتها توثر على اداء الفرامل عند استعمالها . 
الخوض في برك المياه والفرامل ساخنة . 
عدم استعمال الفرامل استعمال صحيح يؤثر على كفائتها وادائها . 
عدم استخدام القطع الاصلية او القطع ذات الجودة العالية حيث توجد شركات توفر قطع بنفس جودة الاصلي حسب نوع الشركة 
الدخول بالسيارةفي المياه بشكل غير حذر مما يسبب تلف دسكات الفرامل التي نسميها الفحمات او القماشات 
عدم الاهتمام بنظام الفراملabs وعدم عمل الصيانة الدورية له وهو نظام عدم الانزلاق والذي يحافظ على توازن السياره في حالة الامطار 
عدم الاهتمام بحساسات الفرامل وهي التي تخبر المستخدم عن حالة الفرامل الدسكات حيث اغلب الناس تستهون بهذا الامر 
خرط الهوبات بشكل غير منتظم مما يسبب رجه مع دعسة الفرامل


----------



## islam2a (25 سبتمبر 2007)

very great information
thanks alot


----------



## هشام101 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمادة هندسة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا عللى هذه المعلومات الغالية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## ـ و ـ (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طارق الصافي (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر لك اخي محمد حسن على النقل الموفق والمفيد


----------



## الجدى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## الرفاعي (2 ديسمبر 2007)

يا صديقي اهملت الجزء الاهم من الموازنة بين الامرين وهو الثقل على المحاور وعلاقته بتماسك الاطار مع الطريق ونتيجة ذلك على عزم الدفع


----------



## البه الميكانيكي (2 ديسمبر 2007)

باك الله فيك


----------



## eng_hazem123 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزيت الف الف الف خير*


----------



## خالد1390 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

بحث طيب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيفو بيبو (5 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية
ألف شكر......


----------



## السيد نور الدين (6 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل وشيق ومفيد للذيين يملكون سيارات ذات دفع أمامي وهذا يعني واركز علي هذة النقطة بالذات وهي مراقبة الغلاف او الغطاء الكاوتش الحافظ لوسية التشحيم ( الكابلنج ) للسيارة وتغيرها فور التمزق . بارك اللة فيك وشكرا


----------



## ali_feto7 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الأمـــل (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على النقل الجميل والمعلومات المفيده
ولكن إسمح لي أخي فعلا إستغلابت من النقطه الثانيه من سلبيات الدفع الأمامي
(2/ صعوبه توجيهه عند الانطلاق بسرعه بعكس الدفع الخلفي وذلك لانها تنطلق من الامام ومع قوه الدفع تتمايل الاطارات يمينا ويسارا.)

وأيضا أخي ماذا تقصد ب(لاتستطيع التطعيس بالدفع الامامي) بالتحديد كلمة تطعيس!!!!! 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amir eleslam (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (1 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ـ و ـ (2 يناير 2008)

شـــــــكـــرا


----------



## albahri (4 يناير 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لك على هذه المعلوات المفيده


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فرج فركاش (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عى المعلومات


----------

